
David Graeber: Anarchism, work and bureaucracy - georgecmu
http://www.eurozine.com/anarchism-work-and-bureaucracy/
======
ue_
If anyone is interested in more of David Graeber, I can really recommend his
well-known book "Debt: The First 5000 Years", which has become a staple in
anarchist or Communist circles.

------
ethanwillis
Just started his other book "The Utopia of Rules: On Technology, Stupidity,
and the Secret Joys of Bureaucracy"

Pretty good so far.

